# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I'm as screwed up as Joe from SI is, because of hair loss...

## FlightTL

I'm unable to hold a job.

I hate going to public places.

I hate going to the gym...




Dont know about Joe:
but

I am not good looking at all, so hair loss makes it that much worse.

A woman who I really really liked, talked to her for months without anything physical happening, said I looked old and ugly, and went and banged 5 other men, and gave them all blowjobs, and she them described as hot and attractive.


Not to mention, there are so many people that totally ****ed over my life in horrible and violently evil ways.


I NEED HELP......I AM ABSOLUTELY FROZEN AND SUPER DEPRRESSED AND CANT MOVE ON WITH LIFE....



 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## verver

you should seek help from a psychiatrist bro

----------


## Artista

*FlightTL*  If you dont mind me asking,,how old are you? 
You have my support

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm unable to hold a job.
> 
> I hate going to public places.
> 
> I hate going to the gym...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She went and banged 5 other men, and sucked their di@ks? Mate i'd call that a lucky escape.

----------


## BudskiiHD

> She went and banged 5 other men, and sucked their di@ks? Mate i'd call that a lucky escape.


 Agreed

----------


## sausage

Sounds like you avoided herpes.

You should get SMP. Loose weight, get contacts, get buff and settle on the fact you might have to end up with an unattractive woman, but at least she won't go off shagging 5 men and sucking them off.

----------


## BigThinker

OP, you need to get over it, bro.  I imagine it's a tough pill to swallow, but do you really want to remain stagnant throughout life?  Isn't it worth at least trying to better yourself and re-assimilating with society?  You get one shot at life.  Make it as good as you possibly can.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> A woman who I really really liked, talked to her for months without anything physical happening, said I looked old and ugly, and went and banged 5 other men, and gave them all blowjobs, and she them described as hot and attractive.


 Is this actually something that happened?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

So a woman wasn't into you, BFD.  Consider yourself lucky that you weren't part of that train.  So your hair sucks, join the club.  How ugly can you really be?  Come on, work on the stuff you can control.  I guarantee you will look more attractive getting in shape(and I don't even mean body builder body type), dressing well, getting and keeping a decent job, etc.  You do those things and I guarantee you will look better than you do now, and will be able to get a better woman than the one you describe in your original post.  A dime isn't going to fall into your lap.  You need to put in the work.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> A woman who I really really liked, talked to her for months without anything physical happening, said I looked old and ugly, and went and banged 5 other men, and gave them all blowjobs, and she them described as hot and attractive.


 I am sorry, but I am still laughing at this post.  You must really not have been her type.  It doesn't seem like she is very exclusive banging and blowing 5 guys.  Was this in one night?  It sounds like she has some miles on her.  She sounds like straight up loose trash.  I am not sure how bad you look, but even you deserve better than her.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I am sorry, but I am still laughing at this post.  You must really not have been her type.  It doesn't seem like she is very exclusive banging and blowing 5 guys.  Was this in one night?  It sounds like she has some miles on her.  She sounds like straight up loose trash.  I am not sure how bad you look, but even you deserve better than her.


 Some women like to sleep around just like men. All is fair.

But seriously that part of his post did make me laugh. This is why I asked if it actually happened, it sounds like something from a teen comedy

----------

